
Employee sends his own job to China so he can surf the web - retpirato
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2013/01/16/169528579/outsourced-employee-sends-own-job-to-china-surfs-web
======
lostmymind66
What a waste of your life. Why do this only to look at Reddit all day? I would
have at least done something productive, learned something new, etc.

